# Party Shoot



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

cool which ones you


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looked like fun


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome....are you one of the ones in front?


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i was up at higleys that day getting arrows fletched. maybe i saw you.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool, which one is you?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, and did you guys shoot the balloons after since I just noticed the ballons on the targets?


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm the one in the green shorts orange shirt and a conquest 3 in front of me


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> Oh, and did you guys shoot the balloons after since I just noticed the ballons on the targets?


Ya we shoot lots of stuff i shoot a ballon by bounce a arrow of the ground it was fun


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

we do that at on target but the arms swing so bt shooters hate us


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

cool we have them there to and u shoot at them and your arrows goes flying through the air


----------

